# how to deal with stoopid hooman?



## Peepers (Jul 13, 2013)

hello rabbits, I am Peepers, and I have a stoopid hooman who needs a reality check, you see, she thinks I am a rabbit, but, just cuz I'm little does mean I'm not a dog. I thought maybe some real rabbits could help me out here. I have been trying harder to make her understand, but she just isn't getting it, she just shoes me away from the door when I try to go outside to pee like the other doggies, and she laffs at me when I take a nap in the other doggies crates. I keep trying to be more direct by copying the actions of the new puppies, like begging for food and getting into the garbage, but she just scolds me and calls me a naughty bunbun, its insulting!(no offence). I need help bunnies, what else can I DO to convince my hooman that I'm not a bunny, or am I just doomed to own a really stoopid hooman? :nono


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2013)

Tell her your a Longeared Carrothound!


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 14, 2013)

Show her who is boss by biting her behind! 

~Clem


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 14, 2013)

I like the otherse suggestions, but if they don't work maybe you should just get rid of her.  I'm on the verge of doing that with my human.

-Ash


----------



## Tam O Ham (Jul 17, 2013)

doggies is just rabbis dat wasn't born right. Deys didn't get long luffly ears or hoppy legs. Is sad. Is sad hoomans calls dem 'doggies' too. Des just poor mutated bunnies. Yous don't needs to show you mama yous a doggie, you's jus needs to show you mama das deys RABBITS and yous just bein a friendly bun and trying to not rub in da fact yous was born pretty. Once she unnerstands dat yous jus tryin to make sure dey don't feel bad bout being funny lookin den she should let you do stuff like dem too.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 17, 2013)

Peepers, don'tchuz knows that doggeez is yuckerz?! Deyz smelz badz and deyz scootz dey butz on de floorz. Don't goez in the doggiez boxez. Dey pootz in therz!


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jul 17, 2013)

Lock her in the house so you can do as you please!


----------



## Peepers (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks very much everybody! I just keep preservering so far. today I had a plan set up for stoopid hooman, when was outside with the other puppies, and when she came in I was in the little puppies crate, hooman laughed so when she fed the other puppies and not me, I kicked other puppy to the curb and ate her foods, that'll show her!


----------



## Peepers (Sep 2, 2013)

good news guys! I think my hooman finally gave up! she made me a bowl and feeds me with the other puppies now and gives me chewies when the other doggies get chewies n everything! I am a very happy puppy now!


----------



## Peepers (Nov 11, 2013)

cookie time! I gotta be careful cuz the other puppies are bigger den me and try to take ma cookies, but that's OK, here I am standing in line waitin for ma cookie, as you can see, my momma smartend up


----------

